# Nassahegan RAW, Burlington CT - 7/29/08



## bvibert (Jul 29, 2008)

Met up with Jeff a little after 6 at the Stone Rd lot.  We immediately headed down the wrong trails, after much frustration we finally found the trails we were looking for.  I think we hit the loop in the wrong direction, but it was still fun.  We hit a couple of hike-a-bike uphills early on that lead to a pretty fun downhill before turning to loop back.  We went up through what I guess was Devil's Kitchen, which was mostly un-rideable  (at least for us going in that direction).  There was some good riding after where it flattened out, at least until we took a wrong turn and ended up climbing some stairs pretty much straight up. :roll:   We got lost several times and even did some bush whacking on a couple of occasions trying to find our way.  The longest expedition was at the end when at around 7:45 we heard a car alarm going off in the general direction of our cars so we started down the trail that pointed to the cars per the GPS, well we missed a turn somewhere and over shot the cars.  Instead of back tracking we just walked through the woods towards the cars.  Turns out that nothing was going on with our cars, but it was just about dark anyway, so it's not like we cut the ride short.

In all it was an okay ride, but there was too much walking and stopping to try and figure out where we were.  Thankfully Jeff had the GPS, otherwise we probably would have gotten really lost, or just not ridden nearly as much.  We found that a lot of the trails, even those that were part of the track we were following, were very overgrown and didn't seem to get a whole lot of traffic, lots of leaves covering big sections of the trail.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 29, 2008)

GPS track
http://www.crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=442

Overall it seems to be ok over there, just need to find some good loops like we have over on Scoville.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 29, 2008)

Check out the climb and drop around 2.4-2.6 on the elevation graph. About straight up and down:lol:


----------



## severine (Jul 29, 2008)

:lol:  Blind leading the blind?   At least you guys got out!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 30, 2008)

severine said:


> :lol:  Blind leading the blind?   At least you guys got out!



We did alright, a good portion of our track matches what we intended to do. 

Alright, you're correct, neither one of us knew where the hell we were going. :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 30, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Check out the climb and drop around 2.4-2.6 on the elevation graph. About straight up and down:lol:



That straight up was a killer!   I don't remember it being quite that straight down getting to that point, but I guess you were right, that section really was pretty steep...


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 30, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Alright, you're correct, neither one of us knew where the hell we were going. :lol:


Just wanted to preserve this!


----------

